# Why do people have to Park right next to you in Car Parks?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I just don't know what goes through peoples heads.

Today I was parked up in Morrisons car park eating a sandwich I had bought in there, so I'm happily reading my newspaper when I see a car coming from my left & indicating right into the space right next to me. :wall:

There were at least 5 or 6 spaces on either side of me & I was parked on the perimeter of the car park in a quietish spot.

Why do people have to park in spaces directly next to you when there are plenty of other spaces?! Grr!! 

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Probably the same people who would sit next to you on a bus


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

There's a lot of careless stupid people out there. They walk and drive amongst us unchecked.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sometimes happens to me and if I go in to a supermarket carpark and cannot find a quiet space away from other cars then I sod the shopping


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I think it's a "safety" in numbers thing.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Natalie said:


> I think it's a "safety" in numbers thing.


I'll stick with my idiots theory :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Keeps forums like this alive.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

They annoy the life out of me. Was thinking of getting those "door reflector plastic things" for people who park next to me. Haha


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

The real question is were you parked near the entrance?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

MEH4N said:


> The real question is were you parked near the entrance?


Nope, at the opposite end of the store in a corner.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

I get this ALL the time,park as far away as possible from any other car, and ALWAYS come back to find the most beaten up, filthy, and generally unloved car parked next to mine..........even my 4 year old daughter has noticed it


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nope, at the opposite end of the store in a corner.


Then thats strange, usually when i park in the corner no one parks near me.

Ive sort of given up with dings etc, these days people never care for other people's property.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Really bugs me

I parked in a virtually empty car park last week, some **** parks right next to me and bangs his door onto mine while getting the kids out

If only he wasn't twice my size I'd have said something


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

There must be some psychological factor behind it that makes people do this. Ok, ok - we're all different but c'mon can't people recognise a free & vacant parking space in the car park that doesn't have to be next to me?!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There are more accidents and bumps in Supermarket car parks than any other space in the country.........there always will be.

Only park in one if it's absolutely essential to do so. Preferably go in someone else's car. Do a good turn and take a disabled person shopping, in return you can use their Blue Badge and park in one of those wonderfully big spaces.

Better still don't use the greedy global multinational conglomerates, support your independents in the High Street.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I think some people genuinely do it to annoy us


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Dode said:


> I think some people genuinely do it to annoy us


I'm beginning to think that.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Method Man said:


> I'll stick with my idiots theory :thumb:


Probably closer to the mark.


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

It drives me crazy too! :wall: I have some theories but don't understand the behavior. 
The last time, I parked on the end of the park. When I get there, lots of empty places but next to my car..... picture this: a grey car... scratches all over the paint; a piece of the front bumper was not there; the side mirror broken. So... what's the reason for someone with a car like that, park right next to my car that shines all over the place and it's immaculate?? I really don't get it.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I now tend to park next to a car at the end of a lane or similar where at least you can only get one fool beside you and your car doesnt seem to attract the same attention. Also its handy if you have the grand children with you, parent and child spaces are good!


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Dode said:


> Also its handy if you have the grand children with you, parent and child spaces are good!


Although larger,parent/child spaces are the WORST.....mother distracted by kid/s letting the trolley roll off wherever, and to put a child into a child seat requires the doors opened fully with concentration focused towards the car/child in front of them, not behind


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

A woman does this to me the other day whilst I was still in the car. I immediately drove to another space. She did pull a face at that though lol


----------



## IkeWoods93 (Apr 27, 2013)

I get this all the time! so annoying haha. I always park right at the far end of the carpark (to my girlfriends annoyance) and when we come out someone is parked next to us anyway, then the quick dent check occurs :thumb:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Even when I park like this I have a feeling some bell-end is gonna park next to me,


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Cars get lonely too


----------



## Simon1 (Jan 11, 2011)

i purposely park next to people who purposely park away from other people just to annoy them.


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Waiting for my other half outside Morrison's the other day.
I'm parked in an end space as far to the left as possible next to the kerb, Focus ST170 estate opposite me & 1 space to the right parked in the middle of his space fine, A woman in a battered A class Merc swings into the space & parks with her door mirror about 5-6" from ST's drivers door mirror, she has at least 18" until the kerb on her drivers side but just gets out & goes shopping.
10 mins later ST driver comes out with no chance of getting into his car, jots redg of Merc down & walks back into the shop, A couple of mins later out comes the woman who starts abusing the bloke for _*her*_ poor parking, he kept his cool while she ranted on, swearing & sticking her fingers up at him, she drove off, blocked the exit in an awesome reverse manoeuver, he drove of nodding his head all calm but annoyed.
There's just no need for it, people with small cars seem to defy physics by using far more space than larger cars.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Whilst parked today quietly having a sandwich, away from all other cars, I had one of those really annoying car wash guys with his filthy trolly offer to wash my (clean) car. I asked him if it looked dirty, he said no. So I then asked him if his trolly was dirty, if all his rags a bottles were dirty and he had to say yes. So I suggested he f#$% € off and clean them and stop bothering me.
Why do supermarkets (sainsburys) in this instance allow these ******** to operate ?

I do agree we DW types to seem to attract ****e cars to park by us, wherever we are. I have already been to Dentmagic twice on a 63 reg car that I always park carefully on an end or away from others.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2014)

DOBE said:


> Even when I park like this I have a feeling some bell-end is gonna park next to me,


You do invite it on yourself by not parking properly in the first place.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Hugh said:


> You do invite it on yourself by not parking properly in the first place.


Parked perfectly ok, it's a corner space which is wider than the others.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

I did once see a maserati parked with a blue foam tube temporarily attached along its exposed side. My missus laughed and asked how long before I did that.
Have we a new product here ? Inflatable ? Colour matched to car, velcro to handles ? Fixed in door shut?
Sorry if I hijacked thread,


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

DOBE said:


> Parked perfectly ok, it's a corner space which is wider than the others.


+1 for the corner spaces,if you can get them there's loads of room. A few of the lasses who work in my local Aldi park between 2 spaces ,on the line, so as not to get anybody parking next to them. If it's ok for them to do it.......

Mike


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

andpopse said:


> i did once see a maserati parked with a blue foam tube temporarily attached along its exposed side. My missus laughed and asked how long before i did that.
> 
> Have we a new product here ? Inflatable ? Colour matched to car, velcro to handles ? Fixed in door shut?
> 
> Sorry if i hijacked thread,


+1!!!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Those type deserve a 
for invading my space.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Just do what people in big posh bmw/audits/Merck do and take up two spaces, or use the parent and child parking  :devil:


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

I could have this, only to come back & find some kids bouncing on it :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

If it's a pay and display, use 2 bays and buy 2 tickets


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

This happened to us for the first time since I got the new car.

Morrisons near closing time so next to no cars in the carpark anyway, parked at the opposite end where there were no cars further than like 5 bays away from the door, I was about 15-20bays away....

Come out and there's some nasty donging bent, dented piece of crap parked in the space next to us at an angle really close to our drivers side...

Needless to say the old torch came out 

******s


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> This happened to us for the first time since I got the new car.
> 
> Morrisons near closing time so next to no cars in the carpark anyway, parked at the opposite end where there were no cars further than like 5 bays away from the door, I was about 15-20bays away....
> 
> ...


Another option would be to park next to a really nice we'll kept car .


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

probably this guy:


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

It is human nature to be guided and also to seek refuge in the company of others. If you parked in the middle of an empty car park others will assume that that is the correct thing to do and follow the lead. Safety in numbers for the weak of mind.

I do like the buy two tickets and use two spaces but I reckon some jobsworth would still complain.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Today I was parked up in Morrisons car park eating a sandwich I had bought in there, so I'm happily reading my newspaper when I see a car coming from my left & indicating right into the space right next to me. :wall:


:lol: quite ironic really. I'm sat in Tesco's carpark at the back of Heathrow, eating a egg and bacon sarnie (yes, at 5:25am) and laughing to myself.

OP, wait until they've got out their car and move to another space, simples.

And yes, it's happened to me countless times.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Why not all stop going morissons as that seems to be the problem!

Waitrose shoppers are more considerate parkers :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Another option would be to park next to a really nice we'll kept car .


They're usually the worst for it


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I read on here once that one theory behind this is that people who who have difficulty parking between the lines, subconsciously use your car as a guide to line up against.
I just don't take my motor to the supermarkets any longer, it's just not worth it.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

First thing I do is to check my car if its been parked in a car park, especially if the wifes been at the wheel..


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> I read on here once that one theory behind this is that people who who have difficulty parking between the lines, subconsciously use your car as a guide to line up against.
> I just don't take my motor to the supermarkets any longer, it's just not worth it.


Your not wrong. I usually take two parking spaces at the gym and park in the middle yet sometimes there is a car right next to me when i come out. BTW there are loads of spaces.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Dixondmn said:


> I read on here once that one theory behind this is that people who who have difficulty parking between the lines, subconsciously use your car as a guide to line up against.
> I just don't take my motor to the supermarkets any longer, it's just not worth it.


There is a woman at work who does this - when I can I always park in the end bay and park as far over to the kerb as I can, if she parks next to me she will always use my car rather than the lines as a guide so she still ends up close to the car.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry to go off topic a bit, my local Asda has started giving out spot fines to people who park in the disabled and children bays who aren't allowed, its about time too.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

All I can say is "dito" to what you all saying here !
I ALWAYS park farthest away from the entrance - plenty spaces either side of me, and I come back and there is some beaten up whatever next to me - sometimes one each side - which REALLY gets on my man boobs ! lol 
I think people think - ah, there's a nice smart, and spotless shiny car, I think I'll park next to it just to **** hem/her off ! -
Well - it works !! :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I think some folk can't park unless there is a car next to them.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bradleymarky said:


> Sorry to go off topic a bit, my local Asda has started giving out spot fines to people who park in the disabled and children bays who aren't allowed, its about time too.


That doesn't make a blind bit of difference, they can't do that anyway


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> Sorry to go off topic a bit, my local Asda has started giving out spot fines to people who park in the disabled and children bays who aren't allowed, its about time too.


Ha ah, it's a jolly idea, but who's going to enforce it? The car park feds?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well it happened again this morning. Nipped into Morrisons (again) for a newspaper and it was bang on opening time & the car park was empty, so I park in a quiet spot again furthest from the entrance & low and behold some t*t in a MK2 Focus had parked right next to me by the time I came out. :devil:  

I was so annoyed I folded all his wing mirrors in just to **** him off!! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

This happens to me a lot. I normally find chav van or lorry next to me. Why Why Why..........

I came out from my gym once and a van had parked so close to my car I could not get in the driver’s side. There was a gap of about 3 inches. Unfortunately, as I went forward and backwards to get out of the gap, a screw drive had made contact with the side of the van and removed some of the paint. It was an old van, I don’t condone this sort of thing but if you’re going to be that much of an **** hole because you drive a peace of S**t or you don't care, then you deserve everything you get.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

My theory is these knobbers can't park and don't want to fit in tight spaces etc...

So they find a car that is on its own and park next to it as they think they are then being 'normal' parking next to a car and won't be found out they're ****!

Or they think we're crap at parking and park awkward next to us to give us a challenge to get out 

Either way.......leave me aloneeeeeeee


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I was so annoyed I folded all his wing mirrors in just to **** him off!! :thumb: :lol:


If someone did that to my car, I would be  off.
At the end of the day the other driver hasn't done anything wrong - unless they've actually caused damage to your car when opening their doors.
So it's not alright for him to park near you, but it's perfectly acceptable for you to touch his car when you don't need to?

Yes it's annoying to hell :devil: but at the end of the day they're entitled to park wherever they want to as long as it's within the lines of the bay.

BTW I am someone who will go out of my way to park away from other cars, so I do understand that it is annoying.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

People have no spacial awareness and don't think, cars attract people and maybe make them feel more comfortable than leaving car on its own. Girlfriend does it all the time and not intentionally its just where she ends up when parking I do have to comment and say "all the spaces free and you park next to someone" then moans when someone hit her car a few years ago


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Richrush said:


> This happens to me a lot. I normally find chav van or lorry next to me. Why Why Why..........
> 
> I came out from my gym once and a van had parked so close to my car I could not get in the driver's side. There was a gap of about 3 inches. Unfortunately, as I went forward and backwards to get out of the gap, a screw drive had made contact with the side of the van and removed some of the paint. It was an old van, I don't condone this sort of thing but if you're going to be that much of an **** hole because you drive a peace of S**t or you don't care, then you deserve everything you get.


Yeah buddy, that's NOT cool at all.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i dont think they think about you opening youre car door when getting out when they design car parks. they probably want you to climb in and out the sunroof which would leave me ****ed lol


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

DOBE said:


> Even when I park like this I have a feeling some bell-end is gonna park next to me,


Id park right beside you. A ball hair away from your passenger door.

:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I pulled into a tesco express earlier for some shopping on the way home. I had literally just parked up in the car park and somebody came right at the side of me. Not only did they park at the side of me but the insisted in parking right up to my bloody door. I made a point of moving the car to get out. Don't think the prat even acknowledged it.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Well it happened again this morning. Nipped into Morrisons (again) for a newspaper and it was bang on opening time & the car park was empty, so I park in a quiet spot again furthest from the entrance & low and behold some t*t in a MK2 Focus had parked right next to me by the time I came out. :devil:
> 
> I was so annoyed I folded all his wing mirrors in just to **** him off!! :thumb: :lol:


OMG, you actually folded them ALL in?

All two of them?!? :lol:


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I always try to park as far away from the entrance as possible, that's where the most spaces are. 

Some people just like to be **** and park next to you, I'm sure they do it to annoy us.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

m1pui said:


> OMG, you actually folded them ALL in?
> 
> All two of them?!? :lol:


Yes I folded all of them in, all cars have two wing mirrors in total the last time I checked.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Yes I folded all of them in, all cars have two wing mirrors in total the last time I checked.


Unless you drive a 4x4, some have that ickle mirror on the wing, which would make it, errrrr 3.....


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

neilos said:


> Unless you drive a 4x4, some have that ickle mirror on the wing, which would make it, errrrr 3.....


Or a particularly old car, or fezza, that only have one 



VW Golf-Fan said:


> Yes I folded all of them in, all cars have two wing mirrors in total the last time I checked.


Or you just folded both of them in :lol: you made it sound like you'd sabotaged a car with loads on


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Last time someone hit my car with their wing mirror whilst parking, I didn't fold their mirrors, I didn't scratch their car....

I went home and got my kitty and took it to the offending car...

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:lol:


asonda said:


> Last time someone hit my car with their wing mirror whilst parking, I didn't fold their mirrors, I didn't scratch their car....
> 
> I went home and got my kitty and took it to the offending car...:lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Yes I folded all of them in, all cars have two wing mirrors in total the last time I checked.


My Mini only had one


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

I took mine off.
Everytime I parked at the shops someone kept folding them in.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

I normally take my 83 year old mother with me and park in the mother and child space.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Natalie said:


> My Mini only had one


Women drivers, knocked em off!!  :lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> I read on here once that one theory behind this is that people who who have difficulty parking between the lines, subconsciously use your car as a guide to line up against.
> I just don't take my motor to the supermarkets any longer, it's just not worth it.


I work for a supermarket and the few of us who actually value our cars park down the side of the building to prevent them getting damages and laziness it's nearer when your right next to the building. Just wagons Passing them a few times a day rather than being dented all day long on the car park


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Richrush said:


> I came out from my gym once and a van had parked so close to my car I could not get in the driver's side. There was a gap of about 3 inches. Unfortunately, as I went forward and backwards to get out of the gap*, a screw drive had made contact with the side of the van and removed some of the paint.* It was an old van, I don't condone this sort of thing but if you're going to be that much of an **** hole because you drive a peace of S**t or you don't care, then you deserve everything you get.


And the next time you happen to upset someone by accidentally pulling out on them from a blind bend, or park making it hard for someone to access their driveway, or just upset someone.... Don't come here looking for sympathy when someone does the same to you.. :wall:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> I work for a supermarket and the few of us who actually value our cars park down the side of the building to prevent them getting damages and laziness it's nearer when your right next to the building. Just wagons Passing them a few times a day rather than being dented all day long on the car park


Interesting you saying that. I try and avoid supermarkets but do visit one occasionally to stock up on stuff. My local is a Tesco in Whitstable and there are a number of staff with some nice motors, they all park together at the very end of the car park using a space and a half each which doesn't seem to bother the customers who are generally to lazy to park that far from the entrance, I always join them.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

S63 said:


> Interesting you saying that. I try and avoid supermarkets but do visit one occasionally to stock up on stuff. My local is a Tesco in Whitstable and there are a number of staff with some nice motors, they all park together at the very end of the car park using a space and a half each which doesn't seem to bother the customers who are generally to lazy to park that far from the entrance, I always join them.


Yeah they try to make us park up the top of car park, but I'll take my chances with the wagon, slight concern as a few of them at night when the cars aren't in the driveway have hit the buildings roof as it protrudes at the front. Why they don't keep as far away as possible I don't know. Other incidents include bending and snapping massive bollards on the scissor lift, this also twisted a £400 set of ladders that were behind them! Ruining crash barriers and one knocked a security camera off corner of building.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

My Jag was 5 weeks old when some inconsiderate ******** put a 6 inch dent in the rear passenger door. Fortunately my Jaguar dealer know a PDR guy and he came out and fixed it. Kindly relieved me of £70 too. 

I made the mistake of parking near the entrance when I should have parked as far away as possible. Now I do.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I now deliberately push their wing mirrors in on a car that parks right next to me (when I park for example at a quiet spot in a car park.)


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I now deliberately push their wing mirrors in on a car that parks right next to me (when I park for example at a quiet spot in a car park.)


They have actually done nothing wrong....but you have.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

S63 said:


> They have actually done nothing wrong....but you have.


Maybe not but to them it'll be more of an inconvenience having to pop out the wing mirrors before they drive off, something that wouldn't have happened if they hadn't had parked there in the first place.


----------

